# I Need Help For Sublimation



## Sanay (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi
I'm newbie in Sublimation
Now
i used epson L310 4 colour printer
my print out paper colour is good but when i pressed on T Shirt the colour turned too many red just like burnt. you can look the picture.please help me.


Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

What is your RIP software?


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

Do you have the correct icc profile for your inks.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

post a picture of the print out.


----------

